# [SOLVED] Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded



## Its Complicated

I can't get Port Forwarding to work properly, and from what I can tell from my online research, I'm not the only one experiencing this problem. Although, at this time, I feel like the only one that has not found a solution.

I've recently purchased a new wireless router (*ASUS RT-AC68U*) precisely because I thought my previous ISP supplied wireless router (Netgear WNDR3400) was the culprit that was preventing me from being able to properly forward my ports _(as Optimum's proprietary firmware prevents you from entering their router without being redirected to do so through their website)_, even though I followed the instructions at portforward.com _(Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 7. and How To Open a Port on your Router)_ EXACTLY as described. While my new ASUS router is much more configurable and intuitive, and despite all my settings appearing to be correct, I still get error messages from Open Port Check Tool sites, like canyouseeme.org, for EVERY port I've tried to forward that read:

I could not see your service on [xx.xx.xxx.xxx] on port (xxxxx)
Reason: Connection timed out​
After considerable research of the problem, and trying many different ways to get the ports I need open and forwarded, I even registered with a DNS service (dyn.com), assuming that what I was missing was a DDNS service that would allow network clients to connect to my wireless router, _even with a dynamic public IP address_. Yet, that hasn't seemed to help much either. I've also checked my firewall (Comodo) settings _(I have Windows firewall turned-off)_, Malwarebytes settings, Windows 7 security settings, as well as confirmed that the firewall inside my ASUS router is turned-off. Then I tried running *Simple Port Tester* by PcWinTech.com from MajorGeeks.com, which informed me my ports FAILED to be open. I also called to speak with technical support at my ISP (Optimum) on two separate occasions this week, and each time they confirmed that my ports WERE open, and that no ports were being blocked. They had no other opinion as to why canyouseeme.org... _could not see me!_

I have reviewed so much information over the past several days, trying to resolve this problem, but nothing has worked. However, if there has been any comfort to be found in all of my efforts, it has been the awareness that so many others seem to be struggling with the same issue that I am experiencing. Nevertheless, I remember that TechSupportForum was extremely effective in helping me to resolve issues that I have had in the past, it is my hope that minds sharper than my own will be able to help me here again today.

What am I missing? What am I doing wrong? Please help.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Please do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results. We are looking for a private ip network which would prevent you from successfully port forwarding.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.2.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 8 ms 8 ms 7 ms 67.59.225.9
4 14 ms 11 ms 14 ms rtr2-ge1-1.mhe.hcvlny.cv.net [67.83.221.5]
5 10 ms 8 ms 10 ms 451be0c9.cst.lightpath.net [65.19.99.201]
6 8 ms 10 ms 9 ms 451be0e6.cst.lightpath.net [65.19.120.230]
7 23 ms 24 ms 18 ms 64.15.1.110
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 23 ms 19 ms 17 ms ae-6.pat1.dcp.yahoo.com [216.115.102.174]
10 41 ms 40 ms 44 ms ae-4.pat1.che.yahoo.com [216.115.101.153]
11 61 ms 60 ms 62 ms ae-5.pat1.nez.yahoo.com [216.115.96.76]
12 64 ms 83 ms 62 ms ae-0.msr2.ne1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.3]
13 64 ms 64 ms 66 ms ae-4.clr1-a-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.97.5]
14 63 ms 69 ms 62 ms UNKNOWN-98-138-97-X.yahoo.com [98.138.97.37]
15 65 ms 58 ms 60 ms po-16.bas2-7-prd.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.240.34]
16 69 ms 70 ms 64 ms ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]

Trace complete.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Is the third hop ip address the same as your wan ip? You can check this by going to ipchicken.com


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

I don't think so. ipchicken.com reports my wan ip as 67.87.198.225


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

OK then you are good to go for port forwarding. 

What ports are you forwarding?
The ports allowed in the Windows/3rd party firewall?
The program you are forwarding to is it running when you do the port test? It needs to be so when the port is queried there is a response.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

I'm trying to forward a port to my VPN, the port that my VPN has designated. And yes, I have allowed that port through my 3rd party firewall (Comodo), but even when I turn the firewall OFF, canyouseeme.org, and other open port testing methods come back saying my port is not open, even for port 80, which seems strange to me, given that I can clearly interact on the internet.

Regarding the program needing to be running when I do the port test; yes, the VPN is running, and the network is connected to the ip of the VPN.

I was almost hoping you were going to find something wrong in the tracert to Yahoo. So then, if you are saying I'm good to go for port forwarding, does that mean I'm still just doing something wrong?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Problem does not appear to be with the ISP or what is beyond your network.

Sounds like you are trying to create a vpn server. What program and what port(s)?

Lets see a pic of the router forwarding page and the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

I can post the ipconfig/all and screenshot of my ASUS port forwarding page now, but I should note that I received a message from my VPN yesterday that as of today _(...of all days)_, my VPN service is performing a major system upgrade, due to the "Heartbleed" vulnerability, and they've advised us to download and install the new OpenVPN version, but the new certificates & configs won't be available until AFTER the upgrade, which they say is 6PM this evening (eastern time). Because of this, last night I completely uninstalled the OLD OpenVPN service, so you won't see it in my current ipconfig/all. I won't have that reinstalled until later this evening.

The port I have been trying to forward is *36133*

But for the rest of what you asked:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Planetary-Funk
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-0F-8E-0B-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-C4-C5-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a89d:40f2:704f:f223%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.239(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887840
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-56-A7-E5-00-1A-A0-C4-C5-E6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.13.180
167.206.13.181
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0F8E0BBA-3072-4222-BB60-BFFDB2713A44}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:14f1:371b:3f57:fd10(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14f1:371b:3f57:fd10%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2CF3BCD5-E008-4F5B-AC78-B5E72E7F0887}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\>


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

My ipconfig/all, now that my OpenVPN has been upgraded. LAN/WAN are the same as before, as are my routers port-forwarding settings _(see above attached jpg file)_.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Planetary-Funk
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-C8-35-ED-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bc17:9ef4:3de0:dbc5%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.19.210(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 13, 2014 11:51:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 13, 2015 11:51:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.19.209
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268500936
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-56-A7-E5-00-1A-A0-C4-C5-E6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-C4-C5-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a89d:40f2:704f:f223%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.239(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887840
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-56-A7-E5-00-1A-A0-C4-C5-E6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.13.180
167.206.13.181
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C835EDC6-9CDF-407A-AB8B-AB3A1131D9CF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:1011:2011:bca8:391e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1011:2011:bca8:391e%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2CF3BCD5-E008-4F5B-AC78-B5E72E7F0887}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\>


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

My Optimum supplied modem is an *ARRIS TM822*, which plugs into my ASUS wireless router, which plugs into my computer. I'm reading that there is a possibility that the ARRIS modem may be also acting as a router.

I'm reading: 
_"The only problem is, most of the time the "Cable/DSL Modem" is also a router. *If you have forwarded your ports correctly through the router, but still aren't connectible, this could be your problem.*"_​
I know I'm grasping at straws here, but I'm becoming desperate. Do I perhaps need to do Double Port Forwarding, or somehow bridge the connection between my modem and router? I'm sure you understand this stuff much better than I.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Your port forwarding isn't doing forwarding but translation. I can't tell if the ":" means separation ie. listing two ports or it means a range of ports in this router. I don't believe you can do either and have it translated to a single port as you have.

You would also have to edit the Airvpn configuration to listen on that translated port.

What are you using as a configuration guide?

I saw one post on the airvpn web site that said only ports greater or equal to 2048 are to be used. You have 1024 listed.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

First of all, THANK YOU so much for sticking with me, your assistance is critically important to me.

With the ASUS router, the ":" signifies a range of ports, not simply a seperation. I'm using the ASUS User Guide _(which I have attached for your review)_ to help me with the configuration, as well as information from PortForward.com _(as well as the setting themselves in the router, as it won't allow you to proceed if you have something set wrong - which is what I meant earlier when I said this router was very intuitive)_.

From the RT-AC68U User Guide:
_"*Port Range*: If you want to specify a Port Range for clients on the same network, enter the Service Name, the Port Range (e.g. 10200:10300), the LAN IP address, and leave the Local Port empty. Port range accepts various formats such as Port Range (300:350), individual ports (566,789) or Mix (1015:1024,3021)."​_I've also attached a screenshot of my AirVPN port forwarding page, and it seems to me I have it set correctly. I don't see anything more on their page or in their instructions that would suggest that there is anything more to forwarding a port than what I see there. I see the part you're referring to regarding the > or = to 2048, but I assumed my 1024:65535 range would have covered that. I will change my range to exactly 2048 if you feel that would make a difference, but I would assume that would only be limiting the possible connections, rather than securing one.

_(edit: I tried to upload the RT-AC68U's User Guide, but the pdf file was larger than the 5mg maximum allowable attachment here. But that full manual can be found here - https://www.asus.com/support/Manual/11/2/RTAC68U/ )_


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

You are missing a key component on what constitutes a open port.
A port is open when it is queried, like you do with a port checker, and software responses to the query. No response no open port.

Without writing a book here on the subject please do the following;
do not forward a range of ports.
do not to port translation.
forward only port 36133 to local port 36133

Then do a port check on just that port.

If you had successfully forwarded the range of ports you listed you would have been infected by port Trojans and you would have been hacked/exploited.

The whole idea behind port forwarding is to open pin holes in your firewall. If you had successfully forwarded that range of ports you would have had no protection with the broadside ports opening you attempted.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> If you had successfully forwarded the range of ports you listed you would have been infected by port Trojans and you would have been hacked/exploited.
> 
> The whole idea behind port forwarding is to open pin holes in your firewall. If you had successfully forwarded that range of ports you would have had no protection with the broadside ports opening you attempted.


OMG !!! Okay, then. Let me make those adjustments, and get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

One other thing though: I'm not sure what you mean by Port Translation, except that you say that's what I've been doing. Can you explain Port Translation to me, so that I DON'T do it?


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

This is very frustrating for me. I've done exactly as you instructed, and yet I still get the same error message from canyouseeme.org:
*Error*: I could *not* see your service on *67.87.198.225* on port (*36133*)
Reason: Connection timed out​Then, when I even try it with my firewall turned completely off, I get the error message:
*Error*: I could *not* see your service on *67.87.198.225* on port (*36133*)
Reason: Connection refused​I just can't imagine what else might be preventing these ports from forwarding or being open. Doesn't seem like it should be this difficult.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Hopefully you disengaged the local software firewall because if you disable the routers firewall you would also disable port forwarding.

Do we know what port Airvpn is actually using? There documentation is a bit vague. You have that one example of port 36133 but in another how to it say not to open any ports.

lets conduct an experiment.
Enable Remote Desktop
Configure Remote Desktop Access on Windows 7 Systems

In the router forward port 3389 to your pcs static ip
Run a port checker on just that port. It should be open.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> Hopefully you disengaged the local software firewall because if you disable the routers firewall you would also disable port forwarding.


Wait, I DO, and HAVE HAD, the routers firewall turned off. I thought that was separate from the other functions. Should I turn the ASUS wireless router's firewall back ON?!?

And then please bear with me while I follow the instructions to Configure Remote Desktop Access on Windows 7 Systems.

BRB


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Yes turn the firewall on.

You might want to spend some time over at portforward.com and review some of their port forwarding tutorials. You may find them helpful.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

THIS is killing me! Now I can't log back into my router, I'm getting the error message: 
Settings have been updated. Web page will now refresh.

Changes have been made to the IP address or port number. You will now be disconnected from RT-AC68U.
To access the settings of RT-AC68U, reconnect to the wireless network and use the updated IP address and port number.​Yes, I'm going to need some time. Even though I reviewed the tutorials at PortForward.com many times already, I will review them some more. I will also make sure to turn my routers firewall back on.

I realize you don't have all day to sit around and help only me, but I'm hoping to be able to come back to this thread later tonight, or tomorrow, for further assistance once I review what you've just shared with me. Is that possible? Or will I need to start a new thread?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Clearly something got changed that had nothing to do with the port forwarding. That message indicates somehow you turned off the lan ports. 

Straighten a paperclip and find the reset hole on the router. Set back to factory defaults. Log on using the default credentials and start fresh.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Yes, okay. I refreshed everything, back through the factory defaults, and ran your experiment. I enabled Remote Desktop, forwarded port 3389 to my pcs static ip, and ran a port check on canyouseeme.org only on that port, and once again got:
Error: I could not see your service on 67.87.199.86 on port (3389)
Reason: Connection timed out​:banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Please post a pic of the forwarding screen.

Name: ool-4357c756.dyn.optonline.net
Address: 67.87.199.86

Is optionline your ISP?

Go to Shields Up! and do the known ports scan. Any ports open?


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

One thing I've recently learned about AirVPN Port Forwarding, is that it means that they are directing traffic from all over the internet to my IP through that chosen port. Setting it up on the AirVPN site is all that is needed, and in fact, attempting to forward from my router to them on that port is exactly what I'm NOT supposed to do.

From their website:
_"IMPORTANT: do NOT forward on your router the same ports you use on your listening services while connected to the VPN. Doing so exposes your system to correlation attacks and potentially causes unencrypted packets to be sent outside the tunnel from your client."_​


Wand3r3r said:


> Please post a pic of the forwarding screen.


I've attached a pic of the forwarding screen to remote desktop _(...that failed)_.



Wand3r3r said:


> Please post a pic of the forwarding screen.
> 
> Name: ool-4357c756.dyn.optonline.net
> Address: 67.87.199.86
> 
> Is optionline your ISP?
> 
> Go to Shields Up! and do the known ports scan. Any ports open?


Yes, OptimumOnLine is my ISP _(...and they've not been the least bit helpful about any of this)_.

My results from Shields Up!:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2014-04-15 at 23:02:33

Results from scan of ports: 0, 21-23, 25, 79, 80, 110, 113, 
119, 135, 139, 143, 389, 443, 445, 
1002, 1024-1030, 1720, 5000

1 Ports Open
22 Ports Closed
3 Ports Stealth
---------------------
26 Ports Tested

The port found to be OPEN was: 80

Ports found to be STEALTH were: 135, 139, 445

Other than what is listed above, all ports are CLOSED.

TruStealth: FAILED - NOT all tested ports were STEALTH,
- NO unsolicited packets were received,
- A PING REPLY (ICMP Echo) WAS RECEIVED.​


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

According to your ipconfig in post #9 your ip address is .2.239 not .1.239

Doesn't work if you don't use the right ip address.

We weren't forwarding vpn ports but the port(s) required for airvpn. But like I said before their documentation leaves a lot to be desired.

It also appears we may have a local software firewall involved. Are you allowing the forwarded ports in this firewall? You need to.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> According to your ipconfig in post #9 your ip address is .2.239 not .1.239
> 
> Doesn't work if you don't use the right ip address.


My IP changed since #9 post, my router went down, I had to reinitialize it (and the modem), and it came back with a new IP address. I changed everything accordingly since that time to address that change.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> It also appears we may have a local software firewall involved. Are you allowing the forwarded ports in this firewall? You need to.


Yes, I have allowed the forwarded ports through the firewall through Global rules, and Application rules. Although, I am now considering dropping Comodo altogether and just start using the Windows 7 firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

That makes sense. Did you allow 3389 in the [windows?] firewall? With remote desktop ready to host a rdp session that port should have shown as open.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> That makes sense. Did you allow 3389 in the [windows?] firewall? With remote desktop ready to host a rdp session that port should have shown as open.


I've had Windows firewall turned OFF this entire time, because I use the Comodo firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

OK. Did you allow the port in comodo?

Just so you know comodo is good but its gotten a lot of folks in trouble in that its tends to be hard to configure properly and if corrupted is a real pita.

I will pick this up tomorrow. Off to do drip lines


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

OH... GUESS WHAT?!? I just turned the Comodo firewall OFF as well, and now canyouseeme.org see's port 3389 OPEN !!!

Success: I can see your service on 24.44.83.98 on port (3389)
Your ISP is not blocking port 3389​


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

So I've got FIREWALL ISSUES !


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> I will pick this up tomorrow. Off to do drip lines


Alrighty, then.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

*I GOT IT !!!* _(...it's always darkest before the dawn)_. Finally, my port is open and forwarding!
*Success*: I can see your service on *192.96.200.43* on port (*36133*)
Your ISP is not blocking port 36133​I've been literally losing sleep over this thing for the past two weeks, maybe now I'll get some rest, lol.

All clues were pointing toward my firewall as being the culprit, and with your guidance and support, I began to focus on just exactly what I was asking Comodo to do _(...I was about a heartbeat away from uninstalling it and going with Windows firewall)_. Once you had assured me that there was no issue with my ISP or anything outside my network, that made me determined to concentrate further on every little detail.

Your words exactly that pointed me in the final right direction:
_"It also appears we may have a local software firewall involved."_​You know your stuff man, what can I say? I know: *THANK YOU*...for hanging in there with me and guiding me through the process. My appreciation for you runs deep.

:thumb:​


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*

Happy to help and glad you got it working. Thanks for the update and best of luck.


----------



## Its Complicated

*Re: Port Forwarding - Connection Timed Out - Can't Get Ports Open or Forwarded*



Wand3r3r said:


> Happy to help and glad you got it working. Thanks for the update and best of luck.


Thanks, Wand3r3r!


----------



## TheHelper55464

I know the solution to this, when you disable your firewall and try it on canyouseeme.org then it says connection refused right? If thats the case thats good. What that means is that there is no program to listen to the port. So turn on your program and try to do it again. It should say 'Success I can see your port xxxx on xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx your isp is not blocking it'


----------



## Its Complicated

TheHelper55464 said:


> I know the solution to this...


Thanks, TheHelper55464. Although, as I'm sure as you can see, my issue was resolved well over a year ago. Nevertheless, reading back through this thread reminds me of just how frustrating a problem it was that I was experiencing at that time, and I'm sure your addendum will no doubt be helpful to the next person coming through in search for clues toward resolving annoying port forwarding issues just like this one.

Thanks again for your contribution.


----------

